# 2009 Keystone Outback 31Kfw Sydney Toy Hauler Fifth Wheel & 1999 Dodge 2500 Tow Vehicle (Nj) (Sold Pending Funds)



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Well after using out Outback for the track for a few years, seems my track time and racing is at an end. Time for the very good toy hauler to get a new home before it starts sitting too long unused. Here is the craigs list ad (mercer County NJ)

2009 Outback

and I will paste some of the info here.

Tons more pictures

Dodge Pickup (55 pics)

http://s1054.photobucket.com/user/forceten2012/library/1999%20Dodge%202500

Outback Toy hauler (157 Pics)

http://s1054.photobucket.com/user/forceten2012/library/2009%20Outback

30 Min Video walkaround of both on youtube (28 min video)











Up for sale:

1999 Dodge 2500 V10 engine 
•	full size 8' bed 
•	prodigy Brake controller 
•	Husky 5th wheel hitch. 
•	122,000 miles currently.

Truck is in great shape and pulls the toy hauler with ease. Plenty of power. Truck needs nothing and it runs strong. New battery and New A/C compressor put in last year. I think that has been the only two things I needed to replace since I bought the pickup in 2009, specifically to pull the toy hauler.

2009 keystone Outback toy hauler 5th wheel. 
•	Trailer Brakes
•	Heat and A/C
•	Rear Garage with side ramp (easily fits two motorcycles or other toys)
•	Underside is fully enclosed for winter camping
•	1 Main Double Slide out in the Living room
•	Separate Garage with a real door that closes it off from the rest of the toy hauler
•	Garage has two bunk Beds
•	Living room has a main table that converts to a two person bed
•	Living room has a couch and converts to a queen bed with an air mattress with air pump
•	Separate Master Bedroom with door
•	Full size shower
•	Separate Bathroom/toilet with a real closable door
•	Bathroom sink and medicine cabinet
•	Double kitchen Sink
•	3 Burner stove with oven
•	Microwave
•	Full Size refrigerator and Freezer
•	Outside Stove and Sink with Hose Attachment
•	Pass through outside storage
•	Two Gray tanks, one black tank
•	50 Gallon fresh water Tank
•	Satellite Prep ready
•	Digital Roof Antenna with Booster
•	Living room and Bedroom TV's , both with DVD players
•	Electric power 5th wheel jack
•	2 rear stabilizer jacks
•	Gas and Electric Hot water heater

Length
35'- 0"
Height
12'- 0"
Weight
8395 lb

Extra's
•	Full Size class 3 Hitch Installed, Welded to the frame (not the bumper) We used this to carry our scooter with a scooter rail
•	Queen Size Bed topper/memory foam
•	2 full 30 pound propane tanks
•	Battery Disconnect
•	Three Maxi Roof Vent Covers
•	5th Wheel Hitch Lock
•	Front Awning
•	Slide out Awning
•	All fabric inside has been scotch guarded
•	Level Master Level
•	Winterize quick connect kits
•	Two Pit Bull Trailer plates in the garage
•	Progressive Industries heavy Surge Protector hard wired in with remote sensor
•	Garage Ramp Extension kit
•	Spare Tire and Spare tire Cover
•	Sewer Quickie Flush for the black tank
•	All original Instructions and documents that I got with the toy hauler. For the stove, refrigerator, air conditioner and more.

We use to go to the race track all of the time and it was the reason for the toy hauler. We started out staying at hotels, but then tried camping in tents at the track. Was so much better to start the day waking up in the paddock. So we looked for a toy hauler.

I wanted something small to pull but my better half wasn't having any of that. She wanted something nice. So we compromised and found the outback is just what we were looking for. It wasn't the heaviest of the toy haulers to pull, but it had everything we needed, and it was really good quality. I almost opted for a pull along trailer - but after researching it - a 5th wheel pulls much better and I would be able to get a heavier trailer for the pickup to pull using a 5th wheel. It drives very nice - you can hardly notice the 5th wheel is behind you - no sway at all.

We are the original owners and bought this brand new in 2009. We have taken very good care of both the toy hauler and the pickup truck. I would say the only minor thing wrong with the toy hauler is the decals are starting to peel a little bit in the front part. I was thinking of either replacing the decals down the road - or just taking them off all together. But was gonna wait until the decals peeled off and cracked more then they are right now. Probably something should be done with them in the next year or two if they keep peeling. Other than that everything works in the toy hauler and pickup 100%. Everything is in very very good shape on the toy hauler, and the dodge isn't in bad shape. Some scratches here and there and the tailgate has a dent in it (from the previous owner) You can see the pics and videos.

My track time seems to be behind me now and we just don't get much use out of the toy hauler as when we went to the track. So rather it just sit here - it's time to give it a new home.

This is a package deal - toy hauler and tow vehicle. I might be willing to split them up if you already have a tow vehicle, but the toy hauler would have to sell first before the pickup could be sold.

When I sell stuff I usually take lots and lots and lots of pictures. Probably too many - but that's better than not enough. I hate it when I am looking for something to buy and somebody just puts up one or two blurry pictures.

I uploaded a ton of pictures of both the toy hauler and the pickup truck.

I also like to take videos or anything big or expensive so people can get a better look at what I'm selling. It gives most people a really good look at what they might be interested in buying. The video I took is about 30 mins long - and is a complete walk around of both vehicles and should give you a good idea of the condition of them and also all the features of the toy hauler.

Looking for $25,000 for both Toy hauler and Dodge pickup COD cash, no trades
I might take a certified check or cashiers check in place of cash. Both check types are guaranteed by a bank and funds have to be held by them before such a check is drawn. No personal checks or bank drafts

Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Sold pending funds, took less than 10 hours on ebay to get full price. Lots of people offered $20k for both, a few wanted just the truck. A guy in california looks like he will be buying it. I think I priced it just right, I could have gotten more but it might have sat for a while, $25k I think is a good deal for the setup.

Leaving it on here just until i get payment, but I'm 90% sure after talking with the guy it's sold.


----------

